# St George Island?



## upsman (Jun 24, 2008)

Does anyone have any info about this area? We have decided to cancel are yearly trip to Perdido Key as much as I hate to, family won the argument. We have decided to try St George Island. I have always enjoyed the fishing at Perdido and may I say I hope and pray the impact of this crap is minimal. I am no kayaking pro like most of you but do enjoy it every chance I get. Any info that could help as far as best areas, Gulf or Bay, bait shops or tips in general would be greatly appreciated. Thanks a lot and best wishes.Allen


----------



## cgrass111 (May 17, 2010)

I've never been to St. George Island, but going July 4th week and found this web site. <span style="color: rgb(0, 0, 255);">http://www.seestgeorgeisland.com/Shopping.aspx - from reading forums and other post it sounds like the best bet is to get your food/supplies at the Piggly Wiggly and family dollar before you get to the island. If I find anything else I'll post. I have read that the sharks are running right now. Tarpon on the bay side may also be an option. I may see you down there UPSMAN, I'll bring my yak...


----------



## cgrass111 (May 17, 2010)

Bump. 

I'd really be interested for any information on fishing off St. George Island. Thanks.


----------



## buschwacker (Apr 20, 2010)

went there once, maybe10 years ago. really nice, but differant than p-cola or perdido. water was dirty brown on gulf side. beach was shell heaven. specks in the surf @ daylight whiting in the surf all day long. didn't fish the bayside. get your groceries before crossing the bridge. all-in all apretty nice place, just different than hereno m-d's wal-marts, pizza huts, etc. closest thing to pizza hut is three gulls pizza. good pizza though.


----------



## upsman (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info buschwacker, Any kind of info is helpful. Cgrass hope to see you there we are staying in the plantation. We have 2 yaks Yellow/Green look me up and will give it ago!


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey Up,

Just got back from Cape San Blas thats around the corner from St Grg. Very little bait in the gulf and thousands of small sharks. However there were plenty of tarpon roaming the beaches. Cool to see them swim right by the yak. Jumped 3 on live bait and one gave me a mile long sleigh ride. My first tarpon from a kayak. Now I am one for five on one of the coolest fish you can catch on a kayak. Only caught one Spanish and no Kings..??? (very little bait in the water)even though we targeted them


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

This is "The season" for that area...Tarpon are around Bob Sikes cut which is at the west end of the Plantation area(if you are staying there) which can be readily accessable by boat. West Pas between Little St. George & St Vincents has lots of tarpon as does Indian Pass farther west. East of there it gets really pretty.Off of Lanark Village east of carrabelle is a shoal that has Tarpon and everything else we love...Then east of there is turkey point... more of the same , only "better"...You might want to look at the Florida Sportsman forum for that area . A guy who goes by "Dukes Fin" seems to be helpfull with questions over there...Trout and redfish , spanis, grouper off-shore, did I mention tarpon? oh, a few catfish may be lurking...sharks too...


----------



## upsman (Jun 24, 2008)

Once again, thanks so much for the info. Yall are making it alot easier for a Tennessee Hillbilly to find a starting place in a new area. Believe me it is much appreciated.If I can ever help any of you out that might head this way, please feel free to ask. We have a fishing forum called Chattanooga Fishing Forum here in my parts that is full of good area info as well. Thanks again and good luck on the water!


----------



## cgrass111 (May 17, 2010)

Any updates from St. George Island/Bob Sike's cut. I'll be down there in 10 days and hoping to have some fun. Thanks


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

I'll be in that area on the weekend of the 4th as well. Can't give you much guide information, but if you need a fellow yakker to fish with, give me a shout.


----------



## cgrass111 (May 17, 2010)

Sounds good. We will be staying up on the West side of the island (Plantation- about 1 mile from Bike Sike's Cut). It will be at least 3 of us. Have a safe trip.


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

Take your bicycle and backpack, the beach is hard packed sand and you can ride to the east end(4 mi.0 or so) the shells stay on top of the sand there so you can load on the big ones to make ash trays and soap dishes for friends. I stayed at the national park service near the east end of road access. Go online to make reservations and google mapquest for an eyeball. 4whl drive by beach permit only or pedal power for that last 4-5 mi. Oyster beds and shoal water on south side good for reds and trout. If you stay at the park the raccoons w/ tote you away at night, showers and toilets, fire pits so you can cook. Kayak paradise. I'd like to go back.


----------



## illforwill (May 26, 2009)

i have been there once and was blown away because i was catchin good size trout 2-3lbs in the gulf. also saw plenty of tarpon rollin in the surf just out of reach and also the inshore is on all the time in the summer. if you like to catch tripletail that is the place to go because they are everywhere. out of 1 line of about 30 crab traps you will see atleast 5 good size fish and on a good day theres no teelin how many you could see. if you have never been there before go to a tackle store they will hook you up on all the info you need


----------



## upsman (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks alot yall! I'm starting to get excited about our trip, I,ve been making some upgrades to my Yak can't wait to give it a go. Cgrass and Tres look us up when you get there, we have yellow and green ocean kayaks.


----------



## cgrass111 (May 17, 2010)

Head down to St. George Island tomorrow, looks like it has rained most of the week. Anyone had any reports on the bay side or ocean side? Also, any opinion on what bait/tackle shop to use? Just keep fishing....


----------

